# School gepography project help needed



## Sabrinalegs11 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi
I am doing a Teaching degree at University and have a major project, theory at the mo but If get the opportunity to use in school when I'm qualified I will!! 

I am doing a series of GEOGRAPHY lessons based on Egypt, aimed at a class of 10-11 year olds. I have to plan a series of lessons (6ish). I have chosen to focus on geography - of Egypt, particularly Cairo. At present I am just gathering the background info which I will then pick the most benefical bits for the pupils I am aiming the lessons at. I want it to be "real" not Text book stuff. 

SO would be great if anyone has any thoughts / stories / knowledge please pick a section below and type away. pm me if you have any photos etc and I'll give you my email address.
Thanks in advance. Remember Geography in Cairo and 10 year olds. I need a variety of sources to ensure it remains unbiased

Specific areas:
- Hills
- Woods 
- Weather 
- Housing 
- Rivers.
- Landscape 
- Land use

Need broad, balanced picture of area
- Rich & poor
- Urban & rural
- Women & men

Specific resources required if possible:
- Photos - variety poor/rich, urban/rural, supermarket, inside contrasting homes? - School if possible would be fantastic
- Video of traffic?
- Area in news?
- Local story?
- Local newspaper/bus ticket/menu/food label etc.
- Weather info – local data if possible

Main physical and human features (gives locality character)
- How is it linked to other places?
- Are there any issues and problems that may affect area?
- Religion and impact it has on the locality?
- How is it different/similar to Worcester?
- How is the place changing?/How do people feel about this?
- How do people travel?
- What work do people do?
- Where do people shop? A price list of common shopping would be useful i.e bread, milk meat...
- What goods and services are available?
- How may the area change in the future? 


Any information or accounts about living in Cairo compared to UK would make the lesson I plan even more realistic and engaging for the pupils. My Dad has commented how it is hard getting used to working a Sunday and not a Friday, comments like along these lines.

Also any links to local newspapers websites or Egpytian music.

Basically anything else that you think helps to give an idea of what it is like in Cairo to someone who has never visited would be fab.

Thanks in advance 
Sabrina 

(I am not asking you to do the project just assit with info so I can do it - I live in the Uk but it is because of my Dad moving to Egypt earlier this year that i have focused on this topic)


----------



## mardini (Apr 29, 2010)

Check this link, has useful starter information.


https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/geos/eg.html


Good luck,

Top of the Day...

Ibrahim


----------

